# Spieren & Gewrichten > Sport en spieren >  Lichaamsvet verbranden

## Agnes574

Ik wil even laten weten dat ik iedereen,die serieus gemotiveerd is om iets aan overtollig lichaamsvet te doen en die er in reeele,vrij korte tijd,terug beter wil uitzien,aanraden om op www.vet-verbranden.com het boek te bestellen!!!
Het is een éénmalige,kleine,investering van 39,95 maar je gaat er,net als ik,een prachtig,nuttig en succes-gegarandeerd resultaat mee boeken!
Er staan enorm veel tips en 'do-and-don'ts' in:kortom het is de max van een boek,waar je enorm veel uit kunt leren en het geeft je enorm veel motivatie!
Als iemand het met me eens of oneens is graag reactie!
groetjes Agnes
VERBRAND LICHAAMSVET:UUR NA UUR....BELIEVE IT OR NOT!!! :Smile:

----------


## Petra717

agnes... 
http://www.medicity.nl/showthread.php?t=1743
voor jouw....

Toodles, 
Petra

----------


## Agnes574

Ik gebruik sinds een week ook,naast mijn boek en mijn fitnessactiviteiten,de slendermax(ook wel gekend als de vibratone/vibatone),dat is zo'n vibratiegordel...ik stond er sceptisch tegenover,maar het werkt wonder boven wonder...
Ten eerste is het een ideaal ding om na een work-out je spieren te ontspannen,
Ten tweede is het gewoon héél ontspannend;dus ideaal ter vervanging van bijv een massage na een zware dag,
en ten derde:als je 'm gebruikt hebt op een bepaalde spiergroep op hogere intensiteit zie je beetje bij beetje toch reeel effect!
Mijn mening;de max van een apparaat!!!
als je op internet zoekt op slendermax,kom je op nederlandse on-line shop met winkel in Venlo.
Hier in belgie zoek je op tvtexshop of tellsell.
Via de on-line shops komen ze wel duurder uit dan mijn aankoop;ik heb 'm bij de makro gehaald(weet niet of ze dat ook in Nederland kennen)en heb er 59 voor betaald....als ik al die massages die ik er al mee gedaan heb int massagesalon moest betalen....
Wie weet is hij binnenkort wel voor een héél plezante prijs te koop bij Blokker,want die verkopen ook vaak van die 'TV-DINGEN'!!!
Geen reacties krijg ik op dit onderwerp...iedereen blijkbaar zéér goed in shape of géén zin om aan zijn of haar lichaam te gaan werken....of heb ik het mis???
grtjs Agnes574

----------


## happy

Iedereen kent wel manieren om snel af te vallen.
Maar om blijvend slank wordt, door eenvoudig gezond af te vallen en je gewicht te beheersen dat is voor velen een raadsel. Ik heb ontdekt dat het niet zo moeilijk is als het lijkt. Hoe je blijvend gezond slank blijft heb ik opgeschreven in een een GRATIS ebook. Deze kun je GRATIS verkrijgen op *www.effectief-afvallen.nl* Ontdek ook op deze site hoe anderen het deden.

----------


## Agnes574

> Iedereen kent wel manieren om snel af te vallen.
> Maar om blijvend slank wordt, door eenvoudig gezond af te vallen en je gewicht te beheersen dat is voor velen een raadsel. Ik heb ontdekt dat het niet zo moeilijk is als het lijkt. Hoe je blijvend gezond slank blijft heb ik opgeschreven in een een GRATIS ebook. Deze kun je GRATIS verkrijgen op *www.effectief-afvallen.nl* Ontdek ook op deze site hoe anderen het deden.


merci Happy,
bedankt voor je reactie...en ik ga zeker op je site kijken!!!!  :Smile:  
grtjs Ag

----------


## Prevent Care

Citrus Aurantium of Advantra Z is een verantwoorde stof om vet te verbranden en spieren op te bouwen. Omdat spieren zwaarder wegen dan vet zal je qua gewicht niet direct veel afvallen. Wat je wel merkt dat de proporties veranderen en dat je een of twee maten kleiner bent geworden.
Ik zeg altijd maar niet op de weegschaal gaan staan, maar in de spiegel kijken.

----------


## davanzu21

Je kan ook Stackers en Super Green Thea Fat Burners kopen  :Big Grin:

----------


## Prevent Care

> Je kan ook Stackers en Super Green Thea Fat Burners kopen


Stackers zijn van de markt gehaald omdat deze de ephidrine productie in het lichaam aanzet waardoor je positief zou kunnen scoren op doping.
Advantra Z is een veilig alternatief.
Groene thee extract is te verkrijgen ook in combi met Avantra Z.

Rian Bruijne
Prevent Care

----------


## ellen2

Waar kan je Citrus Aurantium of Advantra Z krijgen?

----------


## ellen2

Kan Citrus Aurantium of Advantra Z echt geen kwaad voor de gezondheid?

----------


## harkema2

Lichaamsvet verbranden lukt niet met allerlei duistere en alternatieve middeltjes. Als je werkelijk vet wil verbranden, zul je moeten gaan bewegen. Hetzij in een sportcentum of een inspannende sport moeten beoefenen
Om het proces te versnellen, dient er zo weinig mogelijk kcal ingenomen te worden. Op elke verpakking staat wel wat 100 gram van dat voedingsmiddel bevat. Dat wordt weergegeven in Kcal of Joules. Als je vooral op vetten-, koolhydraten-, en eiwittenintake let, is het vet er gauw af.

groetjes 
harkema2

----------


## Agnes574

sorry,maar ik heb commentaar...
niet iedereen die kilo's kwijt wil KAN gaan sporten(ik bijv zit met CVS,een trap op en ik ben uitgeput...dus sporten?? helaas,pindakaas!
en wat calorieeen tellen betreft;te weinig cal innemen werkt maar tijdelijk,want je lichaam gaat over op 'overlevingsmechanisme'...gewoon letten op wat je eet en zorgen voor een gezonde voeding en iets minder cal als normaal...
Vaak is je leef-,en eetgewoonten aanpakken al een goede start!!
Ik ben,zonder beweging dus,met een gezonde voeding en van de apotheek de natuurlijke produkten van ActiSvelte:Figuclean(reinigingskuur),Fatsolution(t egen vetophopingen op billen,benen,heupen en buik)en figurette(hongerstillende,heerlijke zuigpastilles) binnen 3 maanden 6 kilo kwijt geraakt...ik eet nog steeds hetzelfde;gezond(meestal),lekker en gevarieerd en er is nog geen gram terug bij!! OOKAL LIG IK VER HELE DAG IN MIJNE ZETEL!!! Als iemand dit gebruikt samen met meer beweging,ben ik zeer benieuwd naar de resultaten!!
grtjs Ag

----------


## ellen2

> sorry,maar ik heb commentaar...
> niet iedereen die kilo's kwijt wil KAN gaan sporten(ik bijv zit met CVS,een trap op en ik ben uitgeput...dus sporten?? helaas,pindakaas!


Agnes, ik snap het niet goed. In een vorig berichtje schrijf je dat je ook fitness activiteiten doet. En hoe zit dat dan met dat boek over vet verbranden? Gaat dat dan niet hoofdzakelijk over bewegen? Dat helpt jou toch niet vooruit, zou ik denken?

----------


## Agnes574

Hoi Ellen2,

ik snap dat je het niet goed snapt!!
Ik was idd begonnen met fitness begin dit jaar(ik zat in een heel goede periode wat betreft mijn CVS),maar ik heb daarmee blijkbaar zo'n roofbouw op mijn lichaam gepleegd dat ik nu slechter ben als ooit!
Ik doe nog steeds oefeningen,om mijn spieren weer wat op te bouwen,maar daar ga ik zeker geen kilo's mee verliezen..
Dat boek;lichaamsvet verbranden-uur na uur heeft het ook over bewegen en wat het beste daarbij is maar het staat ook vol eet-tips en manieren om je metabolisme te verhogen!!! Ik lees er nog steeds iedere dag in en gebruik veel uit het boek...en blijkbaar helpt het me!

maar ik begrijp dat het verwarrend voor je overkomt,mijn oprechte excuses daarvoor!!!

grtjs Agnes

----------


## Agnes574

> Waar kan je Citrus Aurantium of Advantra Z krijgen?


Ik heb dezelfde vraag aan moderator Prevent Care...waar kun je dit krijgen of in welke producten zit het???? ik hoop op een snel antwoord...

grtjs Agnes

----------


## sjakie123

Hallo, ik weet niet of ik een normaal gewicht heb

----------


## sjakie123

ik heb een buikomtrek van 100 en ik ben 1.70 en ik weeg 80. Ik denk dat ik een noormaal gewcht heb maak k weet het niet zeker. 
Sommige mensen pesten me dan. Ze trekken dan mijn shirt omhoog en slaan er tegenaan. Ze knijpen dan in mijn buik.

----------


## Iloveyou999

Ik wil graag een Viratone of zo'n sauna belt aanschaffen.. Ze zeggen dat je hiermee moeiteloos afvalt..? Maar is hier iemand die ooit zo'n ding heeft geprobeerd..?? en welke 
van deze 2 dingen lijkt jullie beter ?? Groetjess

----------


## Agnes574

Moeiteloos???? Niets gaat moeiteloos volgens mij...
Maar de Vibratone helpt wel als je hem regelmatig gebruikt tesamen met een aangepaste voeding en meer beweging...De dag nadat ik 'm voor het eerst (té lang) had gebruikt had ik énorme spierpijn (buikspieren)....dat zou niet het geval zijn mocht hij 'niets' werken hé?!  :Wink: 
De saunabelt heb ik ook,maar daar ben ik persoonlijk niet zo enthousiast over...beloofd veel,maar doet weinig...daar verlies je enkel een beetje vocht mee heb ik het idee...en het zijn de spieren en het vet waar ik aan wil werken!!
Ik ben enthousiast over de Vibratone!!  :Wink:

----------


## JannekeSallomons

> sorry,maar ik heb commentaar...
> niet iedereen die kilo's kwijt wil KAN gaan sporten(ik bijv zit met CVS,een trap op en ik ben uitgeput...dus sporten?? helaas,pindakaas!
> grtjs Ag


Hier kan ik me goed iets bij voorstellen..
Ik heb fibromyalgie een reuma aan de weke delen
Ik ben nog maar 18 jaar maar veel blijven bewegen is soms moeilijk, je hebt sneller spierpijn en dubbel zo erge spierpijn als een persoon zonder fibromyalgie..

Toch zou ik graag mijn strakke buik willen houden, dus ook een manier wat niet TE vermoeiend en zwaar is..
Dit is natuurlijk heeel moeilijk om te vinden..

Als iemand hier misschien een tip op heeft ik hoor het graag  :Smile:

----------


## johan26

Mensen, er bestaat niet zoiets als plaatselijke vetverbranding. 
De 'slendermax' versterkt wel het spierweefsel maar het laagje onderhuids lichaamsvet dat erboven ligt gaat daar zekers niet van weg. Plaatselijke vetverbranding is niet mogelijk, zoek op google.nl

----------


## Katja

> sorry,maar ik heb commentaar...
> niet iedereen die kilo's kwijt wil KAN gaan sporten(ik bijv zit met CVS,een trap op en ik ben uitgeput...dus sporten?? helaas,pindakaas!
> en wat calorieeen tellen betreft;te weinig cal innemen werkt maar tijdelijk,want je lichaam gaat over op 'overlevingsmechanisme'...gewoon letten op wat je eet en zorgen voor een gezonde voeding en iets minder cal als normaal...
> Vaak is je leef-,en eetgewoonten aanpakken al een goede start!!
> Ik ben,zonder beweging dus,met een gezonde voeding en van de apotheek de natuurlijke produkten van ActiSvelte:Figuclean(reinigingskuur),Fatsolution(t egen vetophopingen op billen,benen,heupen en buik)en figurette(hongerstillende,heerlijke zuigpastilles) binnen 3 maanden 6 kilo kwijt geraakt...ik eet nog steeds hetzelfde;gezond(meestal),lekker en gevarieerd en er is nog geen gram terug bij!! OOKAL LIG IK VER HELE DAG IN MIJNE ZETEL!!! Als iemand dit gebruikt samen met meer beweging,ben ik zeer benieuwd naar de resultaten!!
> grtjs Ag



hej agnesje,
wat ik nu lees heeft mn aandacht toch behoorlijk getrokken.. dus hongerstillende zuigtabletten.. en fatsolution helpt tegen vetophoping.. wat is dat precies dan.. een soort creme ofsoiets.. helpt dat echt ja.. kun je even prijs erbij melden aub.. als het echt helpt wil ik het best proberen.. 
en als je zegt dat die trilplaat van jou helpt wil ik die ook halen.. zou dat denk je ook helpen tegen cellelutis enz.. hoelang duurt het voordat ik hem in huis heb. 
alvast bedankt voor het beantwoorden!

----------


## Katja

volgens mij heb ik ooit zo'n apparaat gekocht maar het deed erg pijn.. 
ik moest 'm ook om m'n middel doen.. de trillingen deden me letterlijk pijn :S alsof er naaldjes in me werden gestoken..

heeft dit hetzelfde werking of voelt dit anders aan.. ik heb best een lage pijngrens moet ik bekennen..

----------


## Agnes574

Hoi Katia,

Fatsolution is een geconcentreerde oplossing van de apotheek die ik oplostte in geloof een liter water...maar ik ga daar na mijn vakantie nog eens voor kijken;mijn geheugen laat me even in de steek en ik vermoed dat de prijs tussen de 20 en 30 euro lag..
Ik moet je wel zeggen dat het enkel maar 'ruggesteuntjes' zijn en geen wondermiddelen; het grootste effect bereik je door beweging en de juiste voeding(daarbij zijn er zoveel middelen te verkrijgen bij de apotheek, dat ik niet eens kan zeggen op het nog verkocht wordt??)
..ik gebruik het nu niet meer dus ik neem aan (mezelf kennende  :Wink: ) dat ze of te weinig zichtbaar effect hadden of dat het te langzaam ging naar mijn zin?? Of ik ben vergeten ermee door te gaan,dat kan ook; ik weet nog wel dat het toen (ver een jaar geleden) goed ging met afvallen en mijn body in shape te krijgen..maar ik zou het nu best weer 's proberen geloof ik  :Wink: 

Figurette hongerstillers..(gebruik ik nog steeds!) kosten tussen de 5 en 10 euro maximaal..kan zelfs minder zijn!

De Vibratone (je hebt er verschillende namen voor hoor) of 'vibratiegordel' heb je voor ongeveer 50 euro...ik vind persoonlijk deze gordel heerlijk!! Kan het zijn dat je 'm te hard zette?? omdat je spreekt van pijn?? ik heb dit nl enkel in het begin gehad als ik 'm op de hoogste stand zette!!

Heb je hier iets aan? Het is namelijk al lang bedtijd voor me en ik loop daardoor niet meer volledig helder  :Wink: 

Xx

----------


## Agnes574

Correctie; 

Figuclean= reinigingskuur die je lichaam voorbereidt op het afslanken.
Vloeibare oplossing; 25ml p/d in een beetje water oplossen en s'avonds in te nemen!

Figufatsolution= 80 tabletten vr 2 weken (2 tabl s'morgens en 2 s'middags).
Is een voedingssupplement met mineralen.
Het verhoogt de vetverbranding,vermindert de vetopslag,voor een platte buik en slanke benen.

Samen met de figurette (hongerstillers) zijn ze van Actisvelte..kijk voor meer info op www.actisvelte.com 

Xx...mijn geheugen hé!!
ps; heb de doos met tabletten teruggevonden en er zitten er nog een aantal in..ik ga ze nemen en kijken wat het geeft!!

----------

